# Checking Forum



## SmileyKylie623 (Mar 21, 2013)

Am I the only one finding themselves checking TFO more than Facebook or any other social networking site??? I seriously browse TFO like 3 times a day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't do The Facebook or any other online social thingy and I say to you, â€œonly 3 times a day? I suggest you maybe slacking. I've got alerts set for when people post. I check all day long!"


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2013)

Umm no.

What's Facebook?


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 21, 2013)

Too funny. Hmmmm ... yes. Guilty ... like you!


----------



## Deltadawn465 (Mar 21, 2013)

Guilty! I read it often, even the off topic talk but don t participate much cuz still in the planning stages for getting a tort. So much to learn, but also like the social stuff. Maybe I need a life .


----------



## SmileyKylie623 (Mar 21, 2013)

Deltadawn465 said:


> Guilty! I read it often, even the off topic talk but don t participate much cuz still in the planning stages for getting a tort. So much to learn, but also like the social stuff. Maybe I need a life .



I was thinking the same thing! I keep telling myself it's time to maybe get off the computer and get a life!




BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Too funny. Hmmmm ... yes. Guilty ... like you!



Glad I am not the only one! Makes it justifiable! 




Tom said:


> Umm no.
> 
> What's Facebook?


 
I had a feeling someone would come back with that! Stay away from the Facebook! It's evillll! Unless you use it for business purposes of course.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't do The Facebook or any other online social thingy and I say to you, â€œonly 3 times a day? I suggest you maybe slacking. I've got alerts set for when people post. I check all day long!"



Alerts?! Now that is dedication!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ha!! I am on here a lot!! I love to
read, help and even learn!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2013)

I just don't get Facebook. I had an account once, but never could understand what the attraction was. Here on the Forum, you actually talk to people. Seems like on Facebook you just talk. I never was one much to share my life with others, as my sister will attest to. I don't understand why anyone would be interested in what I might say on Facebook.

As for checking on the Forum: After I tend to my morning ablutions upon arising, the Forum is the next thing I do. I can't wait to see what happened since the last time I was on. I try to come on at least three or four more times throughout the day. I was in the hospital a month or so ago and I missed the Forum badly. One might say I'm addicted to it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 22, 2013)

I feel so connected with the folks I'm familiar with on the forum, when I go into town, I think I recognize people.


----------



## Rutagonzo (Mar 22, 2013)

I go on TFO more than I would like to admit.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 22, 2013)

Only three times a day? Give it time. It will be more three times an hour!


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 22, 2013)

Not digging this new update. Won't be going on it on my phone anymore. Have the old version on my iPad and will not be updating it! I do spend way too much time scanning the forums especially on my days off!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 22, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> Not digging this new update. Won't be going on it on my phone anymore. Have the old version on my iPad and will not be updating it! I do spend way too much time scanning the forums especially on my days off!



What don't you like about the update? Have you posted your concerns in the update thread?


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 22, 2013)

For me at least, when I click on a certain topic, the newest or most recently commented on posts are NOT on top. No I didn't see the thread Ill go do that now


Actually I can't even go into that section because I keep getting parse errors


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 22, 2013)

That would be an issue.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 23, 2013)

I check daily at least. I loved the app on my android and checked it many times that way. It just updated on my phone yesterday and so far I dont like the update. Its making me not want to check it on my phone anymore :/ 
Someday I'll figure out all the new ways and maybe like it and use it more... but hey maybe the update and my dis like for it will keep me from getting "too sucked in" to TFO


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 23, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I feel so connected with the folks I'm familiar with on the forum, when I go into town, I think I recognize people.



Do they look like torts or people


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 26, 2013)

*raising hand* guilty 


Life is good


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 26, 2013)

waaaaay too often.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 26, 2013)

Your profile tells you how much time you spend on the forum. In my 3 months I'm already at 1 week 4 days lol. Learned a lot already!!


----------



## twotallswan (Mar 26, 2013)

Was on here quite a bit in 2010 when I first got my tort. Then my wife and I had a little girl and life went kind of crazy for a while. Our daughter is 2 1/2 now and I find I have more time for research and projects I've been putting off. Soon to build a table for my sulcata and then going to start laying the groundwork for a permanent outdoor enclosure. 


twotallswan: Me (Tim)
Wife: Steff
3 Kids: Daisha 10, Austin 8, Rylei 2
1 Sulcata: Sweet Pea, female 3 
yrs old.






twotallswan: Me (Tim)
Wife: Steff
3 Kids: Daisha 10, Austin 8, Rylei 2
1 Sulcata: Sweet Pea, female 3 
yrs old.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 26, 2013)

twotallswan said:


> Was on here quite a bit in 2010 when I first got my tort. Then my wife and I had a little girl and life went kind of crazy for a while. Our daughter is 2 1/2 now and I find I have more time for research and projects I've been putting off. Soon to build a table for my sulcata and then going to start laying the groundwork for a permanent outdoor enclosure.
> 
> 
> twotallswan: Me (Tim)
> ...





I think "soon" needs to be changed to "now". Sorry but your poor tortoise needs a bigger home immediately.


----------



## twotallswan (Mar 26, 2013)

Soon is as in next week. 


twotallswan: Me (Tim)
Wife: Steff
3 Kids: Daisha 10, Austin 8, Rylei 2
1 Sulcata: Sweet Pea, female 3 
yrs old.


I am aware that the area is too small, but on any day that it is above 55 here she is outside in my flower bed








twotallswan: Me (Tim)
Wife: Steff
3 Kids: Daisha 10, Austin 8, Rylei 2
1 Sulcata: Sweet Pea, female 3 
yrs old.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 26, 2013)

Didn't mean to come off harsh, just some times people say soon and never get around to it, sounds like you are handling it


----------



## twotallswan (Mar 26, 2013)

It's cool. Have had the unemployment blues, if you know what I mean. Good thing about it is, it's given me time to actually research more than just the one source of info that I originally had. Pet store I got her from said the bumpy shell was normal and gave us a print out from some website and sent us on our way. 


twotallswan: Me (Tim)
Wife: Steff
3 Kids: Daisha 10, Austin 8, Rylei 2
1 Sulcata: Sweet Pea, female 3 
yrs old.


----------



## wellington (Mar 26, 2013)

Guilty. I get off and on quite often, but not usually for long periods.


----------



## SmileyKylie623 (Mar 26, 2013)

I decided to put the app on my phone and one of my classmates caught me looking through a set of pictures of Russian torts on here and asked me what the heck I was doing. When I briefly explained she looked at me like I was crazy and was kind enough to tell me that I was wasting my money by not being on task in class. I responded with "Well yeah, actually you are wasting my money because before you started talking I was listening to the lecture." 
Maybe a little harsh but learning about tortoises and browsing at pictures while listening to a lecture on teaching bilingual children (I'm and ed major) is what I call multitasking at its finest.  

** Side note: I am not a mean person by any means and I did apologize. 

I can't stop visiting TFO. Too much valuable information, cute pictures, and good ideas! Mind you I am not as bad as I was when I first joined mostly because I feel like I got most of my questions answered but yeah! You never stop learning!


----------



## taytay3391 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a turtle tattoo, necklace, keychain, and backpack.... When others see me on the site it's completely normal. Lol. I'm on too often.


----------



## SmileyKylie623 (Mar 26, 2013)

taytay3391 said:


> I have a turtle tattoo, necklace, keychain, and backpack.... When others see me on the site it's completely normal. Lol. I'm on too often.



OMG me too! I've got a tattoo on my ankle of a turtle. I have a necklace I wear 24/7, a ring I wear 24/7, a backpack, keychains, a decal on my car, turtle air fresheners in my car, a review mirror turtle charm, and the list goes on and on and on. 

Glad I'm not the only over obsessed one!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 26, 2013)

yay 

I wear a turtle ring and necklace 24/7. 

I have a stuffed turtle on my car key chain,

I <3 My Turtle bumber sticker on my SUV

and people that know me always get me "turtle" type gifts/nick nacks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe this is cause to start a new, â€œHow Obsessed are you with your tortoise/turtle?"
Friends will deliberately ask about my turtles knowing I own tortoises just to watch me get disgusted while I correct them.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 26, 2013)

I always correct associates and customers at work who call the tortoises "turtles". It just a natural instinct lol


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 28, 2013)

SmileyKylie623 said:


> Am I the only one finding themselves checking TFO more than Facebook or any other social networking site??? I seriously browse TFO like 3 times a day.



** GUILTY **​


----------



## SmileyKylie623 (Mar 28, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> SmileyKylie623 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one finding themselves checking TFO more than Facebook or any other social networking site??? I seriously browse TFO like 3 times a day.
> ...




The first step to recovery is admitting that you have a problem...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 29, 2013)

SmileyKylie623 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > SmileyKylie623 said:
> ...



Problem? PROBLEM? I got no (expletive deleted) problem...I can quit TFO any time I want to!

I've quit about a hunnert times already!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 29, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> I always correct associates and customers at work who call the tortoises "turtles". It just a natural instinct lol



I used to correct everyone, too.... until I learned that tortoises are still "turtles"  So technically, they are still right..



Terry Allan Hall said:


> SmileyKylie623 said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...



Terry Allan Hall, this cracked me UP!!!!!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought all tortoises are turtles .. But not all turtles are tortoises!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 29, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> theelectraco said:
> 
> 
> > I always correct associates and customers at work who call the tortoises "turtles". It just a natural instinct lol
> ...



Thanks....I'll be here all week....be sure and try the veal!

And tip your waitress! 




Watsonpartyof4 said:


> I thought all tortoises are turtles .. But not all turtles are tortoises!



Pretty much!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Mar 29, 2013)

Hubby always makes fun of me and my "turtle Facebook". I'm always on here reading and looking at pictures. He laughs but, he can't walk by the enclosure without checking on them, spaying or fluffing things up. Oh yeah, he's hooked too, but he's a tough guy ;-D
Oh, and none of my real and Facebook friends really care to ooh and aah at my turtle pictures :-/

English is not my first language and in French, we don't have a word for "tortoise" , so I tend to say both interchangeably. and since I have a box turtle and a red foot tortoise...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: RE: Checking Forum*



Watsonpartyof4 said:


> I thought all tortoises are turtles .. But not all turtles are tortoises!



Correct


----------



## taytay3391 (Mar 29, 2013)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> Hubby always makes fun of me and my "turtle Facebook". I'm always on here reading and looking at pictures. He laughs but, he can't walk by the enclosure without checking on them, spaying or fluffing things up. Oh yeah, he's hooked too, but he's a tough guy ;-D
> Oh, and none of my real and Facebook friends really care to ooh and aah at my turtle pictures :-/
> 
> English is not my first language and in French, we don't have a word for "tortoise" , so I tend to say both interchangeably. and since I have a box turtle and a red foot tortoise...



Mai's qu'est-ce que c'est une tortue alors?


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Mar 29, 2013)

On dit tortue aquatique, tortue boÃ®te, tortue terrestre...
They're all turtles


----------



## taytay3391 (Mar 29, 2013)

Strange, the Internet has said tortoise, my dictionary, and a my host mother during my stay in France. I wonder, where are you from? Maybe it's a regional thing.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Mar 30, 2013)

That's interesting. I'm from an exclusively French part of Quebec. I know that in France, they tend to integrate English words into their vocabulary like "pet shop" instead of the proper "animalerie", something that would not go over well at all in Quebec...
In my 30 years of keeping turtles and tortoises, I've never met anyone else who had even an interest in them so you got me second guessing myself there for a sec like maybe I simply never heard the proper name. But I just checked in the Larousse and both " turtle and tortoise" translates as "tortue". We just go on and specify water or terrestrial turtle.


----------



## taytay3391 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ahhhh yea France French and Canada French are different.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 30, 2013)

I check the forum every chance I get.


----------

